# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Baby toad question?

## Mmfh

A little more than a week ago I found a small toad. About the size of a quarter and a bit thin. I suspect it was last years morph. Anyway, it is doing great and eating springtails, newborn sow bugs, and small crickets. Plus it digs hollows and tunnels ALL over its knitter keeper. I tried to feed it a piece of worm today and it was quite shy. Is it possible to put a toad into another enclosure to feed? To get it used to hand feeding and just desensitize it to my halking presence? I just want it to feel more confident and bold, not stress it to death. Anyone out there have any advice on how to do this? Thank you.

----------


## Carlos

Moving your toad back and forth for feeding is probably going to stress him more than make him "confident and bold."  Food pieces should be around distance between it's eyes.  New foods are best introduced slowly; maybe give him a cricket to get toad in feeding mode and then offer a piece of night crawler (cut them from pointy end and worm will heal up.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------

